# Bounce card: Peter Gregg's or Rogue Flash Bender??



## Herm99 (May 25, 2012)

I'm torn between these 2 bounce cards, and perhaps a bit confused. For one obviously the Rogue is bendable and you can direct your light more I suppose, however the Peter Gregg is wider and seems light would spread light more evenly as opposed to the narrow Rogue. I guess my question(s) is 1. What is the point of having a bendable bounce card, can't you just put a small angle on your flash head and the non-bending bounce card would have the same effect?

And 2) has anyone tried both of these and which is your preference?

Thanks all!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 25, 2012)

I have the Rogue. With it one can point the flash up and with the bender wrapped around and over, bounce the light as if off a ceiling for example. The Rogue also forms into a snoot.


----------



## Herm99 (May 25, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I have the Rogue. With it one can point the flash up and with the bender wrapped around and over, bounce the light as if off a ceiling for example. The Rogue also forms into a snoot.



I understand what it does, I guess I was hoping for someone that has used both. The peter gregg just looks like a better quality card and it's wider, I'm just hoping for some real life comparison without buying both of them!


----------



## Zyr55 (May 25, 2012)

You might want to add the Demb flip-it in the mix. I just received mine yesterday and I'm liking it.


----------



## Herm99 (May 25, 2012)

Zyr55 said:


> You might want to add the Demb flip-it in the mix. I just received mine yesterday and I'm liking it.



Interesting; I'm also waiting for someone to chime in and tell me to buy the Gary Fong lightsphere. I'm sure they work, but I'm trying to get past the point of how much light is wasted behind you. I don't fully understand why you would want/need a 360 degree tube when 95% of the time you're directing light towards the front of you. I've read some reviews that people said A LOT of light is wasted with those lightspheres, and that was my very first thought when I saw one for the first time. And of course how completely ridiculous they look.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 25, 2012)

Herm99 said:


> Zyr55 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to add the Demb flip-it in the mix. I just received mine yesterday and I'm liking it.
> ...



This might be a good opportunity for anyone interested to learn more about these various products even though you might not like to sift through the comments that are not exactly specific to your question. Share the love.


----------



## Mike_E (May 25, 2012)

I don't know if the T2i you're shooting has a PC connector or not but I use an on and an off camera flash on a bracket mounted to the camera in larger rooms.  It takes half a second to adjust the extra flash which then gives the extra stop I need and blows an on camera modifier straight to the unemployment line.

OK, so a brand new Vivitar 285 is twice the price and you still need a PC cable and a bracket but you should really try it out.


----------

